# BRP dealer raceway Owners !!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

To all BRP dealers. Here is a thread to list Your shops location web sites ect.

If You need to order any BRP products now would be a good time to do it 

Dealers keep You seperate threads this is just so those browsing can find info quicker.

Let's keep this just for the dealers to list there info. If You have a ?? for a shop send them a PM or email.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

*We are located on the grounds of Pequot Ledge Campground at 157 Doyle Rd. Oakdale, CT
*​
We are open for Test-n-Tune Tuesday's *5PM* - *last one leaves*

- Club Racing on Wednesday's *4PM*-*10PM*(1st heat starts at 6:30PM)

- Club Racing on Saturday's *9AM* - *6PM*(1st heat starts at 12 noon)

_*We have a full menu for* *breakfast & lunch* *W/weekly specials!!*_​

!! Fully stocked store catered to 1/18 racing!!​
** Track forum @ 
www.driverchobbies.com/forum
Phone : (860)334-9844
Fax : (860)859-1645  
Mike & Chrissie Magliano ~Owners


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

*SPEEDKINGZ RACEWAY
35th ST and Greensboro
Tuscaloosa AL*

[email protected]

We carry 1/18 BRP and Associated cars and parts. 


Race schedule will be up on website:
www.speedkingzraceway.com





New carpet track and hobby shop will carry full line of BRP coming soon to Guntersville AL area! 
www.abrasionrc.com


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

*York, Maine*

*HOT SHOT RC SPEEDWAY*
BRP OVAL RACING
http://www.hotshotrcspeedway.com​*1st Trophy Race Nov 21st, 2010​**Thursday Night Racing, Point Series, 60 ft runline, AMB LAP SYSTEM​**Kits, Electronics & Parts all in stock​**Strip Mall has three restaurants​*


----------



## 450Stocker (Sep 27, 2010)

hhhhhhh


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

TURN 4 HOBBIES

244 WEST BOYLSTON STREET
WEST BOYLSTON, MASS
WWW.TURN4HOBBIES.COM
774-261-8191

RACING ON A 60' RUNLINE FLAT OVAL
AMB LAP COUNTING SYSTEM
OZITE RACING CARPET

CLASSES:
STOCK BRP
ASSC MOTOR
4CELL NIMH
COT BODY
KIT TIRES
 
MOD BRP
RUN WHAT YOU WISH

TRACK HOURS
RACING MONDAYS AT 7:30PM
PRACTICE SATURDAYS 10AM-6PM
$10.00 RACE ENTRY FEE
$5.00 PRACTICE FEE

WINTER POINTS SERIES COMING SOON! 
​


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just wanted to bump this to the top!! Also want let all My dedicated dealers know BRP world headquarters will be closed from Dec 10 to like the 21. If You need anything for the big holiday rush better order it now :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Just wanted to bump this to the top!! Also want let all My dedicated dealers know BRP world headquarters will be closed from Dec 10 to like the 21. If You need anything for the big holiday rush better order it now :thumbsup:


10 to the 21? Will you be open on X-Mas?
WOW!!!!


----------

